
Grab a Shitty Rod and Start Fishing - dickiebush
https://www.dickiebush.com/articles/fishing
======
phendrenad2
See also: analysis paralysis. The first hurdle a new programmer has to get
over is choosing a programming language to learn - but everyone will give you
different answers. And even after picking one, some spend significant mental
resources worrying that they chose the wrong one.

